

Ask HN: B2B reward programs? - klbarry

Hi HN,<p>Pretty soon the fashion start-up I work at is going to have a bunch of retail leads available to us at an event we're hosting.<p>I want to make a retailer plus program with incentives for stocking our brand. Does anyone have any experience with this sort of things, or ideas?
======
fleitz
My co-founder has fashion marketing experience, I've emailed you an
introduction as well as some other marketing ideas.

